# Myricom 10G network cards



## Adrculda (Jul 7, 2012)

Myricom 10G-PCIE-8A-C
Is this supported ??

Looking at V8.0 and latter kernels.


----------



## t1066 (Jul 8, 2012)

It is supported by mxge(4). Not sure how well it works though.


----------



## Adrculda (Jul 8, 2012)

Perfect 
Time to buy a few cards and start messing around and see how well it works


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Please post your feedback on this, as others might also be interested (including myself) in 10Gbit cards. Thanks.


----------



## Adrculda (Jul 9, 2012)

lockdoc said:
			
		

> Please post your feedback on this, as others might also be interested (including myself) in 10Gbit cards. Thanks.



Will do...
This card is going into the pfSense box and connected to my Woven Systems LB4 which is the updated model to the TRX-100.

Hopefully they finish with 2.1 and start working on 2.2 which is going to be based on FreeBSD 9.0 which thankfully supports Infiniband of which I'm also running a TopSpin 120 switch with 4 servers attached. I'm also adding a 5th serve to the "lab" to see which one is faster... Infiniband or 10GBe


----------



## patrickg (Jul 9, 2012)

Adrculda said:
			
		

> Myricom 10G-PCIE-8A-C



The "A" NICs are the previous generation, you may want to look at the "B" NICs such as Myricom 10G-PCIE-8B-C (if you need CX-4).

The FreeBSD driver is named mxge and has been integrated since 6.3.

Patrick


----------



## gallatin@ (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm the mxge(4) author. A bit more information.. The 8A-C was one of the first 10G cards we made.  As such, it is slower for packet processing and not compatible with our newer "sniffer" packet sniffing software.  Also, if you are buying it used, you may need to update the firmware.  The earliest 8A NICs (circa 2006) require an EEPROM update to support MSI-X (required for multiple tx/rx queues).  You want to download our "10G" toolkit for FreeBSD.  We ship it in a lowest-common-denominator 32b format, so you'll want the 32-bit compat stuff installed if you're on amd64.

Best regards,

Drew


----------



## Adrculda (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the input.
Currently the Rev. A cards can be had for $75USD on ebay but no trace of the Rev. B cards.

The "LAB" is as follows:

Firewall is an HP DL360G4 with Dual Xeon @ 3.6GHZ with 8GB of RAM and dual 72GB SCSI Drives running pFSense 2.1Beta based on FreeBSD 8.3
NAS is a DL360G4 with with Dual Xeon @ 3.6GHZ with 8GB of RAM and dual 72GB SCSI Drives running FreeNAS v8.0.4 connected to 2x HP MSA60 Drive Arrays
The 4 main servers are HP DL580G4 with Quad Dual Core Xeon @ 3.4Ghz with 32Gb of RAM and 6x 32GB SAS drives running 2K8 Datacenter
Switches are Woven System LB4, TopSpin120 and 2x HP 6108 switches

The LB4 has 4x 10GBe ports in the rear and the TopSpin 120 has 24 4x DDR ports capable of 20GB


----------

